# Book raffle, in search of Robert Millar



## roadrash (17 Oct 2015)

Its that time again,, In search of Robert Millar, a highly recommended read, if you want it list your names below , to be drawn out on friday evening,
once again the only stipulation is that you re-offer it again on here once read, ( although it doesnt seem to happen) but there you go, 
so come on put your names below .


----------



## ACS (17 Oct 2015)

I would be obliged if you could add my name


----------



## DooDah (17 Oct 2015)

roadrash said:


> Its that time again,, In search of Robert Millar, a highly recommended read, if you want it list your names below , to be drawn out on friday evening,
> once again the only stipulation is that you re-offer it again on here once read, ( although it doesnt seem to happen) but there you go,
> so come on put your names below .


It does happen sometimes, although the person I passed your book onto has not passed it on. Your latest book for raffle is a great read and I can thoroughly recommend. Well done for keeping up the raffles.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Oct 2015)

I've read it thank you so please don't include me, but to echo DooDah, it is an absorbing read and insight into a very single minded guy. A very good book.


----------



## TissoT (18 Oct 2015)

Please could you add me to the list Mr Roadrash ...


----------



## Jacqueslemac (18 Oct 2015)

Me too, please.


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## Norry1 (18 Oct 2015)

yes please


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Oct 2015)

And another one to add please.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Oct 2015)

Can you put me in the hat


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Oct 2015)

Me too, cheers


----------



## stephec (20 Oct 2015)

Yes please RR.


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Oct 2015)

Me, too !! Merci.


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2015)

last call for anyone else.... drawn later today


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2015)

And the winner , as picked out by my grandaughter is...........( drum roll please).......... @TissoT
pm me with your address please and it will be posted tomorrow, please re~offer once read.




There are two more books to be raffled once ive read them ... see here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/charity-shop-bargains.189841/


----------



## TissoT (23 Oct 2015)

Bloody Hell... "I don't believe it" 
I may try a Lottery ticket tomorrow


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2015)

posted at 10 am ,.... dont forget me if that lottery ticket comes good


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2015)

@TissoT , has the book arrived yet.


----------



## TissoT (28 Oct 2015)

roadrash said:


> @TissoT , has the book arrived yet.


Sorry Yes its has and thanks... I was busy counting my lottery winnings ....


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2015)

i will pm my bank details for my share


----------

